# Sleeping or scared?



## thisismyname (Feb 4, 2016)

This actually sounds like the dumbest question ever but I just got my first hedgie last night (8 months old). I'm just wondering how do you see the difference between her sleeping or her being scared/cuddling up in a ball? When I first brought her home she was a bit reluctant at first in a ball but then started sniffing around, being curious. She also ate treats and a bit of cat food. She did the same thing this morning and also walked around sniffing. She keeps finding soft places (towels, carpets, cushions) to ball up under and I can't figure out if it's to sleep or because she's scared? I want to let her get her proper rest but if she's scared, I want to also be able to slowly bond with her. How do I know the difference? And this morning when I woke up, she was balled up in her house making weird tatatatatata sounds which I thought was snoring at first...hedgie whisperers, what does that mean?


----------



## Snowie (Feb 8, 2016)

thisismyname said:


> This actually sounds like the dumbest question ever but I just got my first hedgie last night (8 months old). I'm just wondering how do you see the difference between her sleeping or her being scared/cuddling up in a ball? When I first brought her home she was a bit reluctant at first in a ball but then started sniffing around, being curious. She also ate treats and a bit of cat food. She did the same thing this morning and also walked around sniffing. She keeps finding soft places (towels, carpets, cushions) to ball up under and I can't figure out if it's to sleep or because she's scared? I want to let her get her proper rest but if she's scared, I want to also be able to slowly bond with her. How do I know the difference? And this morning when I woke up, she was balled up in her house making weird tatatatatata sounds which I thought was snoring at first...hedgie whisperers, what does that mean?


My hedgie loves clothes







I give him a cloth every time his present one is dirty. So from what I read there, is she hissing while hiding? She doesn't seem scared from what I read.. First few last night maybe. But the fact that she's under clothes, and making those sounds is because she's burrying herself or hiding under the clothes. Like you know a hedgehog way of how humans get under their blankets to get cozy? My hedgehog does that alot and falls asleep. Put her in your T-shirt, fold it and see if she digs on it as well. Maybe you'll get what I mean? let her sleep in your pocket, T-shirt folded up a lil to cover her while you're wearing it. Anything cloth you're wearing since she likes it so much to sleep in. It will help to bond. My hedgehog loves it too. Just be aware of surprise pee or poops .if she's scared she would hiss,roll into a ball alot and breathe heavily. Some hedgehogs are hufflers tho. You should search up hedgehog personalities.


----------



## Snowie (Feb 8, 2016)

Snowie said:


> thisismyname said:
> 
> 
> > This actually sounds like the dumbest question ever but I just got my first hedgie last night (8 months old). I'm just wondering how do you see the difference between her sleeping or her being scared/cuddling up in a ball? When I first brought her home she was a bit reluctant at first in a ball but then started sniffing around, being curious. She also ate treats and a bit of cat food. She did the same thing this morning and also walked around sniffing. She keeps finding soft places (towels, carpets, cushions) to ball up under and I can't figure out if it's to sleep or because she's scared? I want to let her get her proper rest but if she's scared, I want to also be able to slowly bond with her. How do I know the difference? And this morning when I woke up, she was balled up in her house making weird tatatatatata sounds which I thought was snoring at first...hedgie whisperers, what does that meanQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

When are you waking her up? It sounds like she's just sleepy. You should let her sleep on you! It's amazing to have a warm little hedgehog asleep on your tummy.


----------

